# What is the best cat toy you bought?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

For Misa I would sat cat dancer and Laser are her favorite. Since we don' have another cat.. she treats them like they are another cat. lol

Vinnie and Francis. well they got each other and laser. They like any toy really, but Misa is pickier.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

For an interactive toy nothing beats DaBird. All my cats love it and will wear themselves out playing with it.
The toy they all like best when they are playing alone is the round scratcher with a track for a ball around it. They keep coming back to that over and over. They even like it better then the turbo track.

Amazon.com: Bergan Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy, Colors May Vary: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

My sister has that toy, but the boys don't really use it. They will look at it though/ Francis will used it as a scratching post. lol


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice's favorite toy is the Catnip Banana:









Rochelle's favorite toy is the simple jingly lattice ball:









Samantha's favorite toy is, of course, her plush catnip-filled Catfish:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My girls love da Bird and the Cat Charmer. I just recently bought the Cat Catcher refill for da Bird. The mouse is tiny! Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

No doubt about this one...Da Bird! 

When it comes to toys they play with themselves, I would pick the little catnip mice.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine love the laser! All I have to do is open the drawer where I keep it and they all come running!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I really need to get my hands on this mystical DaBird. I actually tried to pick one up last time I was at PetCo, but they were all out!! 

I'm going to PetSmart tomorrow to get some new fish for my tank, so perhaps I can grab it then.

Athena is obsessed with crinkle balls (these sorts of things: Amazon.com: Pet Supply Imports - Crinkle Ball 1-1/2-Inch Cat Toy 3/Bag: Kitchen & Dining). We joke that they are the "Athena Signal" because all I have to do is quietly crinkle one and it will summon her from anywhere in the condo. She gets so excited about them and will just bat them around for hours!

Apollo's favorite toy is Athena.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Definitely the Catnip Nanner.


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

this is so far the best toy my kittens have atm.... after a nap they cant leave that mouse alone o_o


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky that mine have at least played with all of their toys at one time or another. They do have their favorites though: Pumpkin loves the colorful little rattle mice; she likes to throw them up in the air with her two paws then catch them (it sorta looks like she is playing volleyball when she does this). Simone really loves these soft "mice" that look more like ferrets, and lately he is obsessed with fetching foam balls. I just had to buy him about 10 more balls because his others had been worn down from him caring them with his claws and/or teeth.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't really buy it... Ivan's favourite toys are around the house, like pieces of ribbon or screwed up paper balls. He doesn't normally pay much attention to bought cat toys...
Marilyn has never played in her life!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

The best ones are the ones I make myself. Tennis ball, weed eater cord, a strong wand.
Poke a small hole in one spot, then on the other side, cut a small X for the knot in the cord. Fish the cord thru the small hole first, then tie a knot, pull the knot into the ball and it should not be able to be pulled thru the small hole. Ball on a string can be swung around you in the backyard and my cats go nuts. All the jumping and flipping is hilarious.


----------



## Vala Faye (Mar 24, 2011)

A weekly new carton box. Ends up with one kitten inside, one behind it, a kitten to each side and sometimes a kitten on top. Best boxes have peeping holes as well.

Grab the popcorn and watch the spectacle


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Mouse toy from walmart. The one endorsed by CFA that has catnip inside. Turbo scratcher is good too. But this is rather scratching post in my case than a toy.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Da Bird by far.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think it's funny how different they all are. In this thread some of you have mentioned toys that mine won't look at twice. Konstargirls sisters cats don't play with the toys my cats love. Picky animals! I guess they must be cats!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

A pair of Nike Lunarglide running shoes. 

Everytime I try and go for a run, I have to find where the MonsterCats(tm) have taken them.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Best cat toy that I actually paid for is "the cat whip" (a wand w/fleecey rope to wiggle around for the cat to chase). All my cats have loved them. Many of the favorite toys have been "free" toys, like the cap from milk jugs, straws, and paper sacks. Oh, and my son's lego blocks are a favorite of Maggie's. She grabs one in her mouth and takes off to the kitchen where she can bat them around with her paws.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Cat Dancer for Hersh and Little Hersh. Also, soft ball for Hersh. Snowby loves Da Bird without the bird, just the cap! Blizzy and the others all love furry mice to play alone with. Da Bird fascinates them, but they often watch it rather than chase it, unless I am very inventive in where it pokes around.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, Maggie loves wax paper balls. They sound crunchy and are very lightweight for her to bat far across the floor.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha these are very cute answers.

I think Misa has a new favorite toy now. lol It's a toy that the shelter she came from had for her. It look "homemade" Pictures later.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince won't tire of his cord. He chose it himself when he first arrived in this house, while I was taking it to the trash bin. I tied it to a twig I found in the garden, and he'll beg me to dangle it every morning. I guess the little plug at the end resembles a bug...

Of the toys I bought, he loves the bird hanging from the doorframe. He can entertain himself for hours with it. I can't recommend it enough, and it's so inexpensive!

It took him 2 months to start using it, but now he loves his scratch cone.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I haven't bought many cat toys, besides the more obvious laser pointer taking top spot, the best toys seemed to be some hand knitted 2x2 inch square catnip filled toys. The cats loved them and played with them for a long time. Blaze loved it so much that it was a soaking wet mass after the first time I gave one to him.

I've never bought a DaBird, it seems to be a typical wand type string toy, which I can and do make at home myself without spending money on refills.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I also put catnip in one of my son's old socks and tie the top in a knot. It makes a great ball for him to carry or bat around.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just spent ANOTHER $25 (did this two weeks ago) on Da Bird refills. I am really glad I get free shipping on Amazon, since they don't carry it anywhere near me. I think this shows how much they like it. They sit in front of the closet I keep it in and scream until I take it out. I had to get a new wand and string because they broke the last one *shakes fist*.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Took a broken toy and put it on a tether with a wand. I guess the cat tree would be a toy, they love it. Silver loves the hammock.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Da Bird and laser pointer. Oh and now pin pong balls lol...


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I recently purchased the "Cat Catcher" attachment refill for Da Bird. It is a little tiny mouse but the cats love it. I think the texture of the little tiny mouse feels good to them.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Da Bird hands down!! I laugh the whole time we play with it watching his pouncing skills, ambush skills, stalking skills and acrobatics!! It is sooo funny!!!! He goes wild over it and I'm the one who tires first.  He doesn't play on his own as much as he used to, so this is really good to have. If he does play by himself, he loves the catnipped toy mouse we got from the vet, and a tweeting stuffed bird I got from Walmart. But he plays with all his toys, these are his favs though.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I also got my cats Catit tracks, the one with the ball that lights up and the one with the regular ball. You can change the shapes of the tracks and make them bigger. They both like to play with this when I move the ball inside the track. Sometimes they push the ball without my assistance and watch it go back and forth while its flashing. It is really cool. I think I like it more them though. 
Cat Toys: Catit Senses Massage Center, Scratch Pad & Activity Center
I also got them the Catit Massager which they hardly use and the round flat scratch pad which they seem to enjoy.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Carmel, that's what I thought at the beginning too, but then I realized that it has a special aerodynamic patent that makes the "thing" fly just like a bird, which is what makes it such a hit with cats. I'm dying to get one for Prince, but they only sell them at one store in this country and it's very expensive.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Carmel, that's what I thought at the beginning too, but then I realized that it has a special aerodynamic patent that makes the "thing" fly just like a bird, which is what makes it such a hit with cats. I'm dying to get one for Prince, but they only sell them at one store in this country and it's very expensive.


Just an idea. Why not ask someone you know to buy two or three of them, on Amazon or otherwise where they are inexpensive, and then mail them to you and you reimburse? Or an early birthday or Christmas present?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

NRD, I'm in no speaking terms with my brother, who is an American and lives in LA, Ca, he used to do that for me in the past indeed. As for my work colleagues in the US or traveling very often to the US headquarters (I work for an American company), I don't think it's customary or acceptable to ask. I'm hoping to be sent to the US again this year, then I'll splurge at Petco/Petsmart!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure someone on here would be more than willing. There is a site called PayPal where transfering money is easy. Of course, it is perfectly reasonable to NOT want to give out your home address to someone on the internet.


----------

